# Photos from skinny to big



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey guys, i was wondering if you any of you have photos of people (or yourself) that have put on about 10-15 kg's of muscle from a skinny frame? Like from between 55 kg's to about 75 kg's without steroids. It would really help me for motivation (mainly just know that its even possible).

Forgive me for not browsing the forum for photos as my computer is very slow and it would take me forever to find them


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Yes it's possible. I'll find a picture of me 2 years ago, I've gained about 3 stone, 2 stone a few lbs was natural! I wouldn't say I was big now but a massive difference.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Sure its possible mate.

Stick with the big compound exercises, squats, deads, bench, shoulder press, chins.

Get a good diet sorted and your well on ya way.

Good luck


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

first pic was me age 20 @70kg round about when i started training and next was prob the best i looked natty at 23 about 88kg (i was hiding fat well in that pic  ) I started making my best gains when i joined the forum and started reading up on this sport! im 24 now..


----------



## 100 (Jan 5, 2007)

How much do you weigh now 1ne?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Excellent pics G1, defo demonstrates what we have all been saying:

Reach your natural peak first.

I know I put on about 2-3 stone natural BEFORE I even considered AAS.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

100 said:


> How much do you weigh now 1ne?


now im about 15st7, but lower bf then what i was..

sum recent pics http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/18084-just-lil-update.html


----------



## 100 (Jan 5, 2007)

Were you on the gear after you made the change? Or did you put some weight on naturally and then go on the gear?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Heres my progress.

I did this in 3months, as you could tell if you found both my threads in members pictures to prove im not bullsh!tting:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

100 said:


> Were you on the gear after you made the change? Or did you put some weight on naturally and then go on the gear?


i got up from 70kg to about 94kg natty, but was alot of fat! i have the pics at home, post when i get in. the pic above was me after fasting for a month so o dropped alot of bf there. I started gear when i was 23, after i felt i couldn't gain any more, but to be honest as now i have a better understanding of this sport and dieting etc.. i could have gained abit more natty..

Imo i dont u think u should even consider gear unless u have atleast 2 years of solid training! and even then have a good diet/routine and a real understanding on how these powerfull hormones work and how they affect you positive and negative! then ask your self what your goals are then go from there..


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

This is my fav change..hate the first pic but shows theres a big change, also see my avvy


----------



## 100 (Jan 5, 2007)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> i got up from 70kg to about 94kg natty, but was alot of fat! i have the pics at home, post when i get in. the pic above was me after fasting for a month so o dropped alot of bf there. I started gear when i was 23, after i felt i couldn't gain any more, but to be honest as now i have a better understanding of this sport and dieting etc.. i could have gained abit more natty..
> 
> Imo i dont u think u should even consider gear unless u have atleast 2 years of solid training! and even then have a good diet/routine and a real understanding on how these powerfull hormones work and how they affect you positive and negative! then ask your self what your goals are then go from there..


Are you a Muslim. I would never consider taking steroids now. It's a big sin.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

I am, but its not a sin as far as i know, as it doesn't alter your mind state like rec drugs and alchahol


----------



## 100 (Jan 5, 2007)

what about roid rage? Plus it is a sin to hurt your self. Steroids can mess up your internal organs.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

100 said:


> what about roid rage? Plus it is a sin to hurt your self. Steroids can mess up your internal organs.


i dont wanna go too much into it as im not an expert, but roid rage imo is a term used too loosely! imo if ur prone to outbursts of anger and have a bad temp then juice will only increase that outburst, but speakin for my self i have not had any roid rage at all, in fact im in a better mood! as for hurting myself with steroids that again, is false to a degree, yes they can do harm but no more so then smoking and binge drinking IMO, which i do neither! and when taken responsibly with a healthy life style you should see no adverse effects


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

The keyword there is can

As people have said on here numerous times, if steroids are used properly

and responsibly they can be used safely.


----------



## 100 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'll have to ask my sheik.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Firstly whats a sheik? Im guessing its someone who tells you what you

can/cant do?

If thats so, why get told what to do through your life? Its *your* life ffs!

I can understand people having religions and on good on them, but mate - dont let it rule your life! If you gotta goal and you need to do something 'against the rules' to do it, so be it!

Sorry just my view, and i dont mean any offence to your religion by it btw


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Im not being funny, but he will probably say anything not natural and not needed going in the body is haram but then what about all the other suppliments like Creatine,glutaming,NOX, BCAA etc... there not realy needed so are they haram? u see my point?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

In regards to roid rage.. I'm naturally quite a snappy temper and get annoyed quite easily. When on dbol I actually felt 100% if not better. But from what you've said mate you shouldn't even be thinking about steroids yet.


----------



## 100 (Jan 5, 2007)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Im not being funny, but he will probably say anything not natural and not needed going in the body is haram but then what about all the other suppliments like Creatine,glutaming,NOX, BCAA etc... there not realy needed so are they haram? u see my point?


No he's a real Sheik. Not like the false Sheik's who are just shieks who want to get money.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

How exactly do you determine a *real* sheik from a fake one?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

100 said:


> No he's a real Sheik. Not like the false Sheik's who are just shieks who want to get money.


not sayin he isn't dude, but remember one thing, if it doesn't say it in the qoran, then its not true, cant argue that, all he will say is his opinion and his interpreation of it, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## 100 (Jan 5, 2007)

ah24 said:


> Firstly whats a sheik? Im guessing its someone who tells you what you
> 
> can/cant do?
> 
> ...


Every Muslim is required to do bayth (pledge alligence to a Shiek). Because if they don't, then they don't have a connection to the Prophet Muhammad sallalahu aley he wasalam. And there batyth is with the shaythan (devil). Basicly a shiek is a spiritual guide. He helps you with your problems. But you have to be carefull because there are shiek's who are agents of the shaythan knowingly or unknowingly. These type of sheiks will lead you astray, telling you fake information about Islam. A real sheick must have certain quaulities.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

I reckon we should juss get back on topic as this has gone way off! lol

yes u can get big natty with rite knowledge of dieting/training


----------



## 100 (Jan 5, 2007)

Did you get any side effects from steroids?


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

future/unique is back then....


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

Ah here is how my progress is looking atm - I was 16 years old in the pic on the left, and 18 in the pic on the right, almost exactely 2 years apart.

Oh and the pic on the right is a really bad pic, i cant be fvcked looking for a good one lol - but you can see how much my chest as grown in my avvie pic - think its gone from about 30" - 48" in 2 years or so... and im not sure if my arms have even grown atall (lol) :Cry:


----------



## 100 (Jan 5, 2007)

Good training. There's a big difference.


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

100 said:


> Good training. There's a big difference.


Nah my training is ****ty - my diet is good tho 

Thanks


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

100 said:


> Every Muslim is required to do bayth (pledge alligence to a Shiek). Because if they don't, then they don't have a connection to the Prophet Muhammad sallalahu aley he wasalam. And there batyth is with the shaythan (devil). Basicly a shiek is a spiritual guide. He helps you with your problems. But you have to be carefull because there are shiek's who are agents of the shaythan knowingly or unknowingly. These type of sheiks will lead you astray, telling you fake information about Islam. A real sheick must have certain quaulities.


Im sorry but i think thats hilarious! (no offence intended)


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Nameless said:


> Ah here is how my progress is looking atm - I was 16 years old in the pic on the left, and 18 in the pic on the right, almost exactely 2 years apart.
> 
> Oh and the pic on the right is a really bad pic, i cant be fvcked looking for a good one lol - but you can see how much my chest as grown in my avvie pic - think its gone from about 30" - 48" in 2 years or so... and im not sure if my arms have even grown atall (lol) :Cry:


He asked for natty progression pics u junkie


----------



## 100 (Jan 5, 2007)

Nameless said:


> Im sorry but i think thats hilarious! (no offence intended)


What religion are you from nameless?


----------



## 100 (Jan 5, 2007)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> He asked for natty progression pics u junkie


LOL are you on the gear namless?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Probably best to avoid religious debates


----------



## 100 (Jan 5, 2007)

megatron said:


> Probably best to avoid religious debates


Yea we don't want a flame war.


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

100 said:


> What religion are you from nameless?


I do not have a religion bud, yeah its best to leave discussions of religion out of just about anywhere i think 

And those pics are 100% Natural! I am offended that anyone would think that i would do something of the sort at this tender age of 18 :jerk:


----------



## 100 (Jan 5, 2007)

That's a good natural physique. Are you planning on doing steroids?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Dude! Your arms are like non existant in the first pic so all over you have come a long way! I'd love to have a chest like yours. Your nips look like mine in regards to gyno and I think yours look fine.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Nameless said:


> Im sorry but i think thats hilarious! (no offence intended)


I agree, imo religion is one step away from insanity, no offence to anyone


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Nameless said:


> Nah my training is ****ty - my diet is good tho
> 
> Thanks


yeah so is your 'supplementation' :rolleye11


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

DB said:


> yeah so is your 'supplementation' :rolleye11


I think thats about the nicest compliment i could have recieved from you DB


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Littleluke said:


> Your nips look like mine in regards to gyno


Whoah that's really harsh man


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

megatron said:


> Whoah that's really harsh man


pmsl


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> I agree, *imo religion is one step away from insanity*, no offence to anyone


how do u expect not to offend anyone with that comment?!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yes, one can get bigger naturally.

Diet and rest are very important.

For years and probably my whole life I overtrained.

Now I do so little and actually am getting stronger, all with the help with Paul Booth.

He has helped me very much.


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Here is my effort, sorry the pics arent at the same pose but you get the general idea.

Started at 12 stone:









Here I am today at 17 stone:









and one of the back:









Time difference is 2 and a half years.


----------



## tim_e (Jul 22, 2007)

Awsome transformation there bro - well done for 2.5 years









I started 3 months ago serious training, started at 10st now 10st 10lbs, intend to get to about 12 stone and see what happens from there.

You intending getting a lot bigger than you are at the moment ?


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

thanks pal, well i wanna get bigger of course but i really should cut, trying to eat cleaner atm and lose a few lbs then ill begin bulking again. opcorn:


----------



## tim_e (Jul 22, 2007)

Tiger81 said:


> thanks pal, well i wanna get bigger of course but i really should cut, trying to eat cleaner atm and lose a few lbs then ill begin bulking again. opcorn:


Yeah of course, good look with the cutting.

Still trying to bulk up myself, find it hard but just gotta keep eating big - have cut out cardio completely now to help.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Tiger81 said:


> thanks pal, well i wanna get bigger of course but i really should cut, trying to eat cleaner atm and lose a few lbs then ill begin bulking again. opcorn:


Looking HUGE big man. Now slow down before you catch me up. I have a rep to uphold. :beer1:


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

lol! @ prl,

look at your quads mate - holy sh*t!

your competing next year right? north or south of the border i would like to see you onstage.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

PRL said:


> Looking HUGE big man. Now slow down before you catch me up. I have a rep to uphold. :beer1:


Haha well that is a huge compliment i have to say

if i had wheels like yours id be a happy man

gonna have to start beasting them soon...

how u doing anyway mate are you getting massive?


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

tiger you are huge bro, great transformations ! keep going people!


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Truewarrior1 said:


> tiger you are huge bro, great transformations ! keep going people!


thanks warrior.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Tiger, that back is a big bastard.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Tiger, that back is a big bastard.


thanks matey

:lift:


----------



## R0sss (Dec 24, 2007)

Nameless said:


> Ah here is how my progress is looking atm - I was 16 years old in the pic on the left, and 18 in the pic on the right, almost exactely 2 years apart.
> 
> Oh and the pic on the right is a really bad pic, i cant be fvcked looking for a good one lol - but you can see how much my chest as grown in my avvie pic - think its gone from about 30" - 48" in 2 years or so... and im not sure if my arms have even grown atall (lol) :Cry:


The pic on the right is not a current pic of you, right? Last years? Your recent pics you lost weight and no longer have acne! Still ripped but not as massive.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Some very nice size gains Tiger, bodyfat doesn't look to be in the panic zone yet, you still have plenty of shape on your upper body dude.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

so im guessin this post went off trainin natty? LOL


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

R0sss said:


> The pic on the right is not a current pic of you, right? Last years? Your recent pics you lost weight and no longer have acne! Still ripped but not as massive.


Im a bit bigger than the pic on the right now actually - lost weight after my bike accident but back up to a 48 inch Chest/back and kept my waist down to 29 w00p w00p   - arms are still stubborn tho - at around 16" or so atm


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Long time no hear Nameless........................

Where in the hell have you been?

Bike accident?

Details please.........


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

15 and a half..11 stone...









19 and a half nearly..around 18 stone..









yes yes before you say it i need to cut,im down from 19st 3 to 18st to 18-4 in around a month so i'm doing pretty well. well thats my gains in 4 years but i've been in hospital for at least 6 months during that time and probably out of the gym 1 year in total if you add in the time it took my body to get back to walkin let alone working out lol.hacksii happy xmas m8

then..

BICEPS 12"

HEIGHT 6FT

WAIST 32"

CHEST 30"

LEGS 24"

now..

BICEPS 18.5+" (approx)

HEIGHT 6FT

WAIST 38"

CHEST APPROX AT LEAST 40"..Unmeasured...

LEGS 28+" (approx)

will get accurate measurements for now when i have some time


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Long time no hear Nameless........................
> 
> Where in the hell have you been?
> 
> ...


Hey Mate!

Just had a wee accident yeah, i have the video somewhere ill post it up on youtube - came off the bike in the mid 100s so was quite lucky rotf lol - got a bit of a pastin for it on here for bein daft haha...

Currently sittin around 185lbs at about 5 and a half percent bodyfat though, so not lookin too bad atm  - had my accident in july and weighed in at 9 stonnes in september - it wasnt pretty haha.

How have u been buddy?


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Now I feel at home!!! A friendly and honest name makes a come back to this site.Hope all is well.


----------



## R0sss (Dec 24, 2007)

Nameless said:


> Im a bit bigger than the pic on the right now actually - lost weight after my bike accident but back up to a 48 inch Chest/back and kept my waist down to 29 w00p w00p   - arms are still stubborn tho - at around 16" or so atm


Try doing triceps more. It's a old trick to fool the eyes. An illusion to make the entire upper arm look more bigger. The biceps will take time.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Im cool nameless, all is well on my end, getting fatter but hell, life is good right now...lol

So, you say a motorcycle?

Over 100 miles an hour?

Is this so?

Oh man, if it is then you are lucky to be alive.


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Im cool nameless, all is well on my end, getting fatter but hell, life is good right now...lol
> 
> So, you say a motorcycle?
> 
> ...


I am really lucky actually, i just lost alot of skin on my bum and back and got some heaviliy bruised bones but no breaks... landed on my back mostly and was wearing a nice big heavy lether jacket but i only had jeans on so the road got a nice big chunk of my ass haha.

You're gettin fatter eh? Thats ok  , im glad life is good 

Tryin to pile on the mass right now - chest/back/shoulder area is good but need to work alot on legs and arms :/


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, good luck bro, and have a happy new year.

Hey, wear some leathers if you want to play around like that again in the future.

I have had like 5 motorcycle accidents before I said to myself screw this......lol

Take care and take it easy............


----------

